# Can I drink alue vera while breastfeeding? In the hospital right now



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I keep seeing that I can't have aloe vera latex, but I don't know what that means. Is that the same as aloe vera juice?

I just had my gall bladder removed and would like to drink some to help with healing but not if it will hurt my breastfeeding toddler.


----------

